# Hauling small loads items.



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I was looking into a hauling service a few days ago that some pax told me about. It's sorta like the rideshare but it's more of a board with loads or items to haul. Does anyone know of the names?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

It's called simply "pickup"

Not to be confused with pickup now


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

My mistake that's Dallas only and was pickupnow


----------



## borisdavenport (May 18, 2016)

Daniel Harbin said:


> I was looking into a hauling service a few days ago that some pax told me about. It's sorta like the rideshare but it's more of a board with loads or items to haul. Does anyone know of the names?


 If you are from any of North American countries , I can recommend this 3PL logistic company named 3plinks. The were well organized and provide hassle free service. My previous employer ( a small business having shipments to Mexico)used their services.


----------

